# Advice on Snaring Coyotes



## dullarrow (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking for advice on snaring coyotes. Can I set a snare in a trail that coyotes use under a fence in a pasture and expect to catch a coyote? Or should I set them where there is taller grass where it's easier to hide the snare?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

we set both. Anywhere they funnel the yote where you want them to go.

We also take some colored engineer tape and mark the top of a couple pieces of grass. If you snare an animal, the thrashing will take down the grass and your marker. You can check your set from afar with a good set of binos and avoid scenting the area more than needed.


----------

